# Cleaning, how far do you go ?



## Psycolist (2 Mar 2014)

If, like many I suspect, OFF ROADING at the moment means riding through swamps, how deep do you clean after a dirty ride ? I've come home today with a bike that needs more than a wipe down with a oily rag. There is algae in the wheel rim spoke holes, duckweed in the cassette rings, hair algae in the chain, and thats apart from about a kilo of muck and filth in the brake, derailleur and crank mechanisms. I'm thinking of actually disassembling the whole bike and re-building once cleaned up. I know this is an extreme instance, but how much of a clean up do you give after a mucky ride ?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2014)

Garden hose, give it a good bounce on the back wheel to shake off excess water then stick it somewhere warmish to dry.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Mar 2014)

@fossyant is your man for all matters of freaky cleanliness


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

Far enough, but no further! I do what Skol does (substituting a 5L garden sprayer for the hose), and often 'mickle' the chain if it needs it.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Mar 2014)

I stripped my full sus 29r down to a frameset after its most recent outing.
I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2014)

Just done mine, jet wash and TFR, quick squirt all over with WD 40 to dispel any moisture left after bouncing, then lube and rack it ready for the next ride.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I stripped my full sus 29r down to a frameset after its most recent outing.
> I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.
> 
> View attachment 39079


That's one handsome bike there!


----------



## medavidcook (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I stripped my full sus 29r down to a frameset after its most recent outing.
> I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.
> 
> View attachment 39079



Is that a garmin computer on your stem, do you track all your rides, do you use the HRM and Cadence.


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I stripped my full sus 29r down to a frameset after its most recent outing.
> I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.
> 
> View attachment 39079


the MTB/s should be just as clean and well cared for as the road bike/s and mine will be when i eventually get it! :P
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Is that a garmin computer on your stem, do you track all your rides, do you use the HRM and Cadence.



I do track all my rides and use HRM and Cadence.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.


Because they would rather spend more of their time riding and less of it cleaning?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

If I ever had enough money to spare, I would love to pay somebody to clean and service my bikes 3 or 4 times a year. In the mean time, I do what I have to do, but not much more than that. (I do draw the line at filthy transmission and rims though, because they impact efficiency and reliability.)

If somebody volunteered to keep my bikes clean and well-maintained for nowt, I'd be pretty happy about it!


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> If I ever had enough money to spare, I would love to pay somebody to clean and service my bikes 3 or 4 times a year. In the mean time, I do what I have to do, but not much more than that. (I do draw the line at filthy transmission and rims though, because they impact efficiency and reliability.)
> 
> If somebody volunteered to keep my bikes clean and well-maintained for nowt, I'd be pretty happy about it!


take the bikes down here in kent and i will do all bearings and check everything else like that for the cost of parts  honest
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> take the bikes down here in kent and i will do all bearings and check everything else like that for the cost of parts  honest
> Cheers Ed


I already have a free mechanic, ta, but I can't afford to pay for spares! 

(If I had realised how much more expensive Campagnolo cassettes etc. are compared to Shimano, I might have chosen differently ...)


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I stripped my full sus 29r down to a frameset after its most recent outing.
> I can't see why people would not want the MTB to be as clean as the road bike.
> 
> View attachment 39079



10 out of 10 on the Fossy scale of clean. Use it, clean it, get it mucky again.


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I already have a free mechanic, ta, but I can't afford to pay for spares!
> 
> (If I had realised how much more expensive Campagnolo cassettes etc. are compared to Shimano, I might have chosen differently ...)


next time fit a shimano cassette on the free hub body the they are universal fit?
where do you get your free mechanic?
bearings are a tenner max each set and cables are a few quid unless you need new wheels every 6 months!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cubist (2 Mar 2014)

Mine get hosed gently to remove the worst f the mud, then a full fettle every three rides or so, including drivetrain and brakes, adjustment and checking for sweetspot functioning.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> where do you get your free mechanic?
> bearings are a tenner max each set and cables are a few quid unless you need new wheels every 6 months!


The mechanic is a mate who owes me favours. (For example - he 'borrowed' my new overshoes when I was too ill to ride, and wore them out!)

Bearings and cables aren't so bad. I wince at paying £40-odd quid for my down-market 9-speed cassettes though. I just noticed that Ribble have them for £35.50, but I would still rather be paying £20-25! (Now that I am getting fitter, I may switch from 14-28 to the cheaper 13-26. A 13-28 has a big 16% step from the 19 to the 22 which I do not like.)


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

2958033 said:


> No


ah that is a problem!
fit a new free hub body onto the old wheel? it is just one big allen bolt
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> ah that is a problem!
> fit a new free hub body onto the old wheel? it is just one big allen bolt
> Cheers Ed


And eventually change the rear mech and shifter too because they are not compatible either*** ... 



*** Unless you try the 'Shimergo bodge'


----------



## MikeG (2 Mar 2014)

You guys who just spray it down and bounce it around a bit...........do you do a deeper cleaner very so-many rides? I mean, the crud that must build up on the mechanics doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> And eventually change the rear mech and shifter too because they are not compatible either*** ...
> 
> 
> 
> *** Unless you try the 'Shimergo bodge'


expensive!
you know it is a really good excuse with mrs J to get a new bike!  and of course give the old one to me!
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> expensive!
> you know it is a really good excuse with mrs J to get a new bike!  and of course give the old one to me!
> Cheers Ed


I'd have to buy a MrsJ first, but I can't afford one of them either! 

How tall are you? I am 6' 1" or 1.86 m.


----------



## subaqua (2 Mar 2014)

shop clean. and it drives the missus bonkers. 

I do the roadie and the commuter the same as well. one guy asked me when i got the new bike after i cleaned the commuter 3 weeks ago. hadn't realised it had got that bad


----------



## young Ed (2 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'd have to buy a MrsJ first, but I can't afford one of them either!
> 
> How tall are you? I am 6' 1" or 1.86 m.


hehe you are lucky not to have a MrsJ they are expensive as you say and they don't let cycling be expensive
i am 178cm 5' 10" but growing very very rapidly 
mum order me a new shirt please! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Mar 2014)

My rigid single speed gets a quick spray of this http://www.wd40specialist.co.uk/the-specialist-range/fast-acting-degreaser/ on the chain, I give it a few spins then a quick spray of this http://www.wd40specialist.co.uk/the-specialist-range/high-performance-ptfe-lubricant/ a few more spins then put it way dirty. 2 minutes

Before the next ride it if needed it gets a quick brush down to get rid of most of the dried on dirt. 1 minute

If dirty my other bikes get a spray down with the hose pipe, if the chain needs it I use the above de greaser, bounce the bike on the back wheel, a light GT45 across the frame and a wipe down, then a quick spray of the above lube or a dry lube if it's the beach bike.
4 to 5 minutes max


----------



## jazzkat (2 Mar 2014)

I hose the bulk of the mud off. I spray some muc off about and give it a bit to soak. Then I brush and hose the soap off. I've got a compressor that I use to blow the water off before I get the Mr Sheen out. I give it a spray polish. The chain comes off and gets a thorough cleaning as do all the mech bits (using a degreaser). The wheels come off and everything gets a good wipe down. Once everything is clean and dry, everything that needs it, gets a good lube and it's all put back together. 
I do this after every ride as it's then all good to go for the next time. I like cleaning my bikes and my Mtb is as clean as my road bike.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> You guys who just spray it down and bounce it around a bit...........do you do a deeper cleaner very so-many rides? I mean, the crud that must build up on the mechanics doesn't bear thinking about.


I do. The GT MTB I bought in 1994 just got a full strip down, polish and rebuild just before Christmas


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I hose the bulk of the mud off. I spray some muc off about and give it a bit to soak. Then I brush and hose the soap off. I've got a compressor that I use to blow the water off before I get the Mr Sheen out. I give it a spray polish. The chain comes off and gets a thorough cleaning as do all the mech bits (using a degreaser). The wheels come off and everything gets a good wipe down. Once everything is clean and dry, everything that needs it, gets a good lube and it's all put back together.
> I do this after every ride as it's then all good to go for the next time. I like cleaning my bikes and my Mtb is as clean as my road bike.


Do you have a wife and kids?

Also, do you ride your bike day.


----------



## jazzkat (2 Mar 2014)

screenman said:


> Do you have a wife and kids?
> 
> Also, do you ride your bike day.


I have a wife - she's very understanding 
I try to ride my mountainbike once a week. My road bike gets ridden four times a week and it has almost the same cleaning regime, I just miss out the hosepipe and soap bit and go straight to the Mr Sheen. The only time my road bike doesn't get cleaned after a ride is during the height of summer when the roads are dry. It gets a cleaning at the weekend then.


----------



## Silver Fox (4 Mar 2014)

Bikes are like cars, they go much faster when they're clean


----------



## e-rider (4 Mar 2014)

it's rare but sometimes, just sometimes, after a very muddy ride, the hosepipe is required!


----------



## Widge (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> next time fit a shimano cassette on the free hub body the they are universal fit?
> where do you get your free mechanic?
> bearings are a tenner max each set and cables are a few quid unless you need new wheels every 6 months!
> Cheers Ed



Hhhhm...not absolutely sure I would take my bike to a mechanic (free or not) who didn't know that Campag 'Freehubs' and Shimano Cassettes are not freely interchangeable or that bolting on a Campy freehub and cassette to an otherwise Shimano setup would likely need a complete/expensive change of shifters/dérailleurs et al. (although SOME campy kit can be made to work with SOME shimano if you know what you are doing. Sheldon Brown has a few words about it I think.

How long have you been in business? I have a Cervelo S5 VWD Dura Ace Di2 that could do with a complete overhaul and some £10 Unobtainium bearings if you have any left?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2014)

Widge said:


> Hhhhm...not absolutely sure I would take my bike to a mechanic (free or not) who didn't know that Shimano 'Freehubs' and Campagnolo Cassettes are not freely interchangeable or that bolting on a Campy freehub and cassette to an otherwise Shimano setup would likely need a complete/expensive change of shifters/dérailleurs et al. (although SOME campy kit can be made to work with SOME shimano if you know what you are doing. Sheldon Brown has a few words about it I think.
> 
> How long have you been in business? I have a Cervelo S5 VWD Dura Ace Di2 that could do with a complete overhaul and some £10 bearings if you have any left?


Don't worry, it's just young Ed. He has a lot to learn..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Widge (4 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Don't worry, it's just young Ed. He has a lot to learn..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Oh...ok................

I was alarmed for a minute there! 

Thanks


----------



## Widge (4 Mar 2014)

Psycolist said:


> If, like many I suspect, OFF ROADING at the moment means riding through swamps, how deep do you clean after a dirty ride ? I've come home today with a bike that needs more than a wipe down with a oily rag. There is algae in the wheel rim spoke holes, duckweed in the cassette rings, hair algae in the chain, and thats apart from about a kilo of muck and filth in the brake, derailleur and crank mechanisms. I'm thinking of actually disassembling the whole bike and re-building once cleaned up. I know this is an extreme instance, but how much of a clean up do you give after a mucky ride ?



.............I used to always lick mine clean after a ride like that..........but lately have been using 'New Cillit Bung' which penetrates all my crevices.


But seriously.....Muc-0ff type cleaners, Hot soapy water (not anything too salty/detergenty) and sheer grit and determination, followed by a damn good lube usually does it for me. (Although a bike mechanic once told me that MucOff is basically mindbogglingly expensive Coca Cola that has been left to go flat.......when I tried it it got all sticky though-but the licking was more pleasant as a result.


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2014)

Widge said:


> Hhhhm...not absolutely sure I would take my bike to a mechanic (free or not) who didn't know that Campag 'Freehubs' and Shimano Cassettes are not freely interchangeable or that bolting on a Campy freehub and cassette to an otherwise Shimano setup would likely need a complete/expensive change of shifters/dérailleurs et al. (although SOME campy kit can be made to work with SOME shimano if you know what you are doing. Sheldon Brown has a few words about it I think.
> 
> How long have you been in business? I have a Cervelo S5 VWD Dura Ace Di2 that could do with a complete overhaul and some £10 Unobtainium bearings if you have any left?


ok i admit gears aren't my strong point and i have only dealt with free wheels not hubs TBH! and i have been in the business welllll erm about a month or two! and well the tenner bearings are the really commonly easily available ones like a loose balls for the hubs or traditional headset or £15 max for un55 but for the unobtainable bearings you have i could make some up (lie) with the access to a metal lathe!
Cheers Ed


----------



## mk6golf (7 Mar 2014)

I give mine a good dose of Autosmart's G101 and then a product called Finish to blacken the tyres  and handlebar!


----------

